# REview of Honda HSS928act



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

We had around 25cm of heavy snow here. I had my snowblower for 14 years, got it for free, I lost my lock for the wheels, so it would constantly spin because of the lack of traction, I noticed the auger shaft was bent, pretty much everything was falling appart on it and after 4 hours of battling my old snowblower I've decided its time for a change. Its too bad because the engine was still running great.

So I went with the Honda HSS928act, which is smaller as my old blower was a 33in with 12hp. First thing I've noticed is how well made the honda was compare to any other blower I've used. Its very quiet compare to my old blower. So I used it to finish the job that my old blower wasn't able to do, well that thing went through snow like it was nothing and threw it like 10x further than my old blower, I actually laughed when I first used it.

After reading a bit on it I thought maybe it would be uncomfortable because of the lower handle bars but it didn't seemed like a problem while using it. I love the electric chute and the tracks gives you great traction everywhere which makes it much easier to use. The blower felt lighter than my old one and its easy to maneuver. I love the hydrostatic transmission on it. After I was done using it, I felt so much less fatigued compare to my old one.

I was reading that some said it was underpowered well I have to say that the Honda easily beats my old 12hp blower by a long shot going through snow much faster than my old blower and throwing it much further.

One thing for those that buys it, make sure that the scrapper are properly set when you receive it and the skids are ajusted as well as I had to lower my skids and adjust my scrapper so the auger wouldn't touch the ground if I put the blower in its lowest position.

I'm very happy with the Honda, it seems like its built to last a long time and the quality of it is much superior than anything else I've ever used.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well we got around 15-20cm of wet slushy snow, the blower didn't clog even once. I was a bit worried about clogging as I've read so many issues but it seems to work perfectly.
What I love about the blower is that its effortless to operate compare to others, the blower does all the work and you just operate the levers.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad to hear you are happy with your purchase. Sounds like you made a great choice.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pics and vids!ostpics: :icon_whistling:


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

CrazedGT said:


> One thing for those that buys it, make sure that the scrapper are properly set when you receive it and the skids are ajusted as well as I had to lower my skids and adjust my scrapper so the auger wouldn't touch the ground if I put the blower in its lowest position.
> 
> I'm very happy with the Honda, it seems like its built to last a long time and the quality of it is much superior than anything else I've ever used.


Awesome!


Where did you set your scraper and skids - at what height? Did you remove the rear skids and install sides instead?


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope I didn't install side skids yet, maybe later so I just lowered the rear skids a little and the scraper as the auger was so close to the ground it could have caused damage. I think its around 1/2 cm or something like that


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

CrazedGT said:


> Nope I didn't install side skids yet, maybe later so I just lowered the rear skids a little and the scraper as the auger was so close to the ground it could have caused damage. I think its around 1/2 cm or something like that


I strongly suggest you get some heavy dutty honda side skids, but maybe lower the scraper bar and the shoes to get more clearance in the mean time, it won't take much to contact those 5mm on an uneven area (if the 5mm is the clearance they have now).

Genuine Honda 04700-768-E110 Commercial Grade Auger Skid Kit Heavy Duty OEM | eBay

You can get them from another supplier, but make sure the are the 04700-768-E110 part number.

This is what happens in the worse case scenario....


----------

